# Chicken seasoning?



## jimm (Sep 14, 2011)

Arite guys,

Just want a few idea on what you lot reccomend to season chicken with? Im currently seasoning my chicken with sea salt and pepper thrown on some basil some garlic granuls some chilli powder then hot peri peri sause really nice, some times ill grate a bit of lemon on there to and drizzle a bit of olive oil all this is added whilse the chicken is on the grill... 

Any one got any good reccomendations id love to hear em!


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 14, 2011)

I like my stuff fairly simple - I typically either go w/ lemon pepper or paprika.


----------



## jimm (Sep 14, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I like my stuff fairly simple - I typically either go w/ lemon pepper or paprika.


 

I did eat my chicken pretty much plain for a while but it gets boring! i love cooking and i love spicy foods.. im gonna get me some paprika tho see hows i like it!


----------



## meow (Sep 14, 2011)

Salt lime chili powder black pepper. Mmmmmm perfection.


----------



## jimm (Sep 15, 2011)

Woof!


----------



## booze (Sep 15, 2011)

moroccan seasoning for me!


----------



## bwrag (Sep 15, 2011)

my wife started buying these kits that you put the seasoning and chicken in a bag then throw in oven for 35 min. chicken is tender falls apart in bag and there is a big variety of flavors. there really good. not sure of name though.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 15, 2011)

Emeril's Essence


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 15, 2011)

I use hot sauce and mrs dash fiesta lime. I never get tired of chicken that way.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

3 T Natty Peanut butter 
2-3 T low sodium soy sauce 
2-3 cloves garlice minced fine
1 T vingar
1 t Sarancha hot chili sauce 
1 t ground chili in oil 
1 t ground chili and garlic in water All available @ wally world in the ethnic section
1 t sesame oil 
2 T honey or Agave Nector (Can use Splenda if you use it) 
stir all this together and if too thick add a little water. Place your chicken in a zip top bag and marinate at least 24 hours. 

Cook it on the grill

adjust chili sauces to your taste I like it HOT! 

Keep the left over marinate in the freezer. 

Enjoy


----------



## littlekev (Sep 15, 2011)

Mrs.Dash for me, they have like 10 flavors now, and there all sodium free!


----------



## jimm (Sep 15, 2011)

jagbender said:


> 3 T Natty Peanut butter
> 2-3 T low sodium soy sauce
> 2-3 cloves garlice minced fine
> 1 T vingar
> ...


 

THAT WHAT IM TALKIN BOWT!

none of this "ohh a bit of pepper n lime haha" get it down ya son..


----------



## suprfast (Sep 15, 2011)

Chicken Mole over a bed of mexican rice.  YEA BOY


----------



## jimm (Sep 15, 2011)

suprfast said:


> chicken mole over a bed of mexican rice. Yea boy


 

the fuck is chicken mole man?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 15, 2011)

What the fuck is chicken mole...what the fuck is chicken mole.

Its one of three.  Either a PB, chocolate, or green chile based mexican sauce that you cook chicken in and cover with.

BTW its pronounced mole-ay, not mole like the rodent.

















Its great man.  however I grew up eating all this stuff in my multi-racial home.  One of everyone in my damn family.


----------



## meow (Sep 15, 2011)

Mole is a Mexican bbq sauce made with chocolate and a bunch of chili and  spices.  Its really good.


----------



## jimm (Sep 15, 2011)

suprfast said:


> *What the fuck is chicken mole...what the fuck is chicken mole.*
> 
> Its one of three. Either a PB, chocolate, or green chile based mexican sauce that you cook chicken in and cover with.
> 
> ...


 
hahaha looks good man im gonna have to invest i love chicken and i love spicy food need to look into this never heard of it over here in the uk but yeah deffo gonna have to try me some! ,minus the chocolate one bro you can keep that lol


----------



## suprfast (Sep 16, 2011)

you'd be surprised.  Its a mexican chocolate so its not like the super sweet kind you are thinking of. you should be able to make the peanut butter one at home.  

Otherwise you can cheat and MAYBE find a premade bottle in the grocery store, you just add broth.  I see you are in the UK that is why I did a big MAYBE.

I get tired of chicken.  Dress it up and its like a dirty whore all over again.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

I have been eating a lot of chicken lately. So far the best thing I have found is to buy 10 or so chicken breast in bulk, and then inject them all with creole butter. I then wrap two of them into a packet made from aluminum foil.   

This is what creole Butter looks like:


----------



## jimm (Sep 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I have been eating a lot of chicken lately. So far the best thing I have found is to buy 10 or so chicken breast in bulk, and then inject them all with creole butter. I then wrap two of them into a packet made from aluminum foil.
> 
> This is what creole Butter looks like:


 


I just inject my chicken with tren


----------



## jimm (Sep 16, 2011)

suprfast said:


> you'd be surprised. Its a mexican chocolate so its not like the super sweet kind you are thinking of. you should be able to make the peanut butter one at home.
> 
> Otherwise you can cheat and MAYBE find a premade bottle in the grocery store, you just add broth. I see you are in the UK that is why I did a big MAYBE.
> 
> I get tired of chicken. Dress it up and its like a dirty whore all over again.


 

hahaha, yeah man its hard to comeby over here iv gotta live of fuckin scraps for a week untill next friday then im goin all out on the chicken and steaks and what not haha ill be sure to look about for these sauses n shit tho..

p.s i never get tired of chiken


----------



## milf_rid (Oct 7, 2011)

If you can find Gouda's Jerk spice in local stores, use it! Best chicken seasoning spice I've used. Apply Jerk spice -------->leave it for the night inside the freeze-------> put it inside the oven for 30 minutes @ 300 degrees = mouth orgasm.


----------



## USMC (Oct 8, 2011)

Montreal Chicken Seasoning is good, try italian dressing as a simple marinade. Other things I like to make as I don't do the store bought crap and also love cooking are:
Mustard Vinegar Sauce:
1c Apple cider vin
1/2c yellow mustard
1/4c onion minced
2 cloves garlic minced
1/2tsp pepper
1tbls worcheshire sauce
1/2c brown sugar
1/4tsp cayenne
1/2tsp salt
1/2tsp tabasco sauce

Combine all and simmer for 15min 

Have a few more I make, to include my own BBQ sauces if you want the recipes. Actually placed with my sweet sauce in a BBQ comp a couple years ago.


----------



## jarhead9742 (Oct 11, 2011)

italian dressing, lemon, rosemary, thyme, s&p, garlic, and artichoke hearts.  let it sit in the marinade overnight if possible. throw it on the grill... dank.


----------



## jimm (Oct 11, 2011)

jarhead9742 said:


> italian dressing, lemon, rosemary, thyme, s&p, garlic, and *artichoke hearts*. let it sit in the marinade overnight if possible. throw it on the grill... dank.


 

wtf are they dude


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

The center of the artichoke.  






good stuff, healthy fats.  Think I might pick up a few for dinner now


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 17, 2011)

the chicken in the pics look so delicious


----------



## Life (Oct 17, 2011)

I season my chicken with more chicken.


----------



## BoricuaWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

I use Adobo and other seasoning for any type of meat. Chicken taste great with anything. Just let your creative mind go wild when you cook. Mojito mixed with some bbq and let it marinate for a few hours. Put it in the oven at 350 for 45 minutes and bon appetite!!


----------



## MDR (Oct 17, 2011)

Mrs. Dash is good for no sodium seasonings.  Too damn expensive, though.  My wife found the ingredients online somewhere, and mixes it herself, and it costs a fraction of what the name brand costs.  I like it on tuna and rice and a few other things than chicken.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 17, 2011)

Something as simple as salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder with cayenne or chili powder is great. Better yet if you put it on with a little olive oil a few house before.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2011)

just used a cheap fish fry seasoning/coating right now.  Came out pretty damn good.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 17, 2011)

my son's favorite dish right now is sliced chicken breasts cooked with teriyaki sauce and some concentrated orange juice. i add a ton of colorful peppers and good mushrooms. you can serve it over brown rice or he likes it with wraps or crunchy chow mien noodles. it's kick ass but not the cleanest way to eat chicken.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> my son's favorite dish right now is sliced chicken breasts cooked with teriyaki sauce and some concentrated orange juice. i add a ton of colorful peppers and good mushrooms. you can serve it over brown rice or he likes it with wraps or crunchy chow mien noodles. it's kick ass but not the cleanest way to eat chicken.



Nice one little wing.  Thats a damn good combo right there.


----------

